
EU report recommending new Civil Law Rules on Robotics - kbwt
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-%2f%2fEP%2f%2fTEXT%2bREPORT%2bA8-2017-0005%2b0%2bDOC%2bXML%2bV0%2f%2fEN&language=EN
======
kbwt
IMO this document pushes for some seriously misguided legislation due to
sensationalist characterization of the technology by the media. Consider for
example:

> 59\. f) creating a specific legal status for robots in the long run, so that
> at least the most sophisticated autonomous robots could be established as
> having the status of electronic persons responsible for making good any
> damage they may cause, and possibly applying electronic personality to cases
> where robots make autonomous decisions or otherwise interact with third
> parties independently;

